# Hello from central valley California.



## Mike-216 (Apr 7, 2019)

I recycle pallets for extra cash. And I was at a business, picking up pallets when I seen a garden tractor trailer, so I asked the manager about it. 
I mentioned that I have a friend who was looking for one. The manager said that her father has that plus an old garden tractor too. And she was tired of it taking up valuable space. 
So I asked her if I could have it? Rebuild it and use it. She said her father wasn't there at the moment. So I left my phone number and she called me and said come by and pick it up.
And so I did.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and what a score Mike! Nicely done.


----------

